# curl Vs. log

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, da quando ho installato electricsheep mi ritrovo il file /var/loh/auth.log farcito da 

```
Jun 15 14:12:49 odino curl: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "sheep.arces.net.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"
```

se ne accumulano circa un migliaio a settimana e le trovo abbastanza fastidiose ...

Non ho il problema che i log mi riempiano l'hd perchè da tempo uso logrotate e non è un grosso problema leggere i log perchè mi basta un grep -v ma mi secca particolarmente non riuscire a trovare un modo per eliminarli alla radice.

Sapete aiutarmi o mi tocca configurare syslog-ng per scartare questa spazzatura ?

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## Kernel78

Provo a uppare.

Mi seccherebbe veramente dover scartare a priori dei messaggi ma se non trovo altra soluzione ... e prima che qualcuno lo consigli non ho nemmeno voglia di eliminare electricsheep   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Uppo con sempre meno speranze di trovare un aiuto  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io ho delle entries simili con firefox & l'estensione AdBlock. Appena ho un po' di tempo vedo di indagare così vediamo di venirne a capo... 

Al momento ho questo in messages:

```
Jul 15 00:56:50 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 01:52:30 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 02:12:03 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 03:02:22 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 10:05:18 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 10:12:41 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 10:19:09 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 10:24:59 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 15:28:36 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 19:28:16 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 19:46:03 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 15 23:20:30 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 16 00:25:59 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 16 00:33:15 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 16 00:43:51 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"

Jul 16 20:25:12 INSPIRON8600 firefox-bin: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "www.pierceive.com.nyud.net IN A", got type "39"
```

Mi sorge un dubbio... che sia un problema di malconfigurazione dei dns ?

```
host www.pierceive.com.nyud.net

nyud.net has DNAME record http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

www.pierceive.com.nyud.net is an alias for www.pierceive.com.http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

www.pierceive.com.http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net is an alias for http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net has address 216.165.109.81

http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net has address 141.24.33.162

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

Host http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```

```
host sheep.arces.net.nyud.net

nyud.net has DNAME record http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

sheep.arces.net.nyud.net is an alias for sheep.arces.net.http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

sheep.arces.net.http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net is an alias for http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net.

http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net has address 203.178.143.28

http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net has address 128.143.137.250

http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net has address 141.24.33.161

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

Host http.l2.l1.l0.nyucd.net not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```

Putacaso, mo che ho inserito l'indirizzo sheep.arces* in FF, me lo sono ritrovato nel messages...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Up?

Io confermo quanto scritto sopra: le prove hanno evidenziato questo. Tu ne sei venuto a capo?

Magari potresti cambiare il nome così da renderlo + in  topic con l'argomento reale del 3d?  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Io sono ancora a quel punto ...

Se hai da suggerirmi un titolo più appropriato, io in quanto a fantasia nei titoli sono negato   :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

rieccomi qui noioso come una zanzara tigre  :Laughing: 

Alla fine la mia pazienza è finita e non avendo trovato altre soluzioni ho modificato la configurazione di syslog-ng aggiungendo

```
filter electricsheep { match(".*sheep\.arces\.net\.nyud\.net.*"); };
```

e modificando il filtro usato per popolare il file auth.log aggiungendo

```
and not filter(electricsheep)
```

Così almeno mi sono tagliato via tutta quella skifezza.

Adesso però voglio che sappiate che avrete sulla coscienza la configurazione del mio syslog-ng così storpiata ... non aiutandomi mi avete costretto ad hardcodare quel sito nella configurazione  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ovviamente non metto risolto perchè non è nemmeno lontanamente risolto ma ho soltanto passato un po' di trucco per non far vedere lo sfregio ... io non demordo e prima o poi riusciro a trovare una vera soluzione e a mettere finalmente [risolto] nel titolo.

----------

## noice

ho trovato questo..ma non hanno risolto il problema..

----------

## Kernel78

 *noice wrote:*   

> ho trovato questo..ma non hanno risolto il problema..

 

L'avevo trovato anche io ma non mi aveva aiutato molto  :Sad: 

----------

